# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  From WebKit to Windows 8: Touch Events

## Nightwalker83

Hi,




> As a Windows 8 game developer, you are tasked with the difficult challenge of trying to adapt your game to a myriad of different devices that luckily all run the same operating system. Windows 8 devices range from standard desktops/laptops with keyboards and mice to touchscreens and convertible slates. Being able to think through all the possible ways a user will interact with your game is critical to its success. In this post, I will cover some of the differences between WebKit touch events versus how touch is handled in Windows 8 HTML/JS apps.


Read More...


Nightwalker

----------


## dilettante

Any idea why the author thinks WebKit has anything at all to do with Windows 8?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> Any idea why the author thinks WebKit has anything at all to do with Windows 8?


Where does it say he thinks they are related?

----------

